# Now I get a pair of nice Danner 16" boots. How can I wear them?



## Erwin (Oct 29, 2010)

After 8 years of climbing with regular 6" safety boots, I finally decided to cough up the $400 for a pair of 16" Danner lineman boots. They look very nice, and probably very comfitable too. However, I could not figure out how to wear the long boots (never did this before). Here are a few questions, please help. Thanks
1. When you wear tall boots like that, what pants do you wear? I always wear work jeans to climb with 6" boots. However, the legs of my jeans will not fit over the tall boots. I'm wearing a pair of khaki pants over the boots to the office to day to break in. I do not think that khaki pants are suitable for climbing trees. What do you wear?

2. What sucks do you wear with the tall boots. Do they have to be longer than my boots? Also, the only long socks I see in Cabela's are the heavy wool socks. are they good for all seasons?


----------



## deevo (Oct 29, 2010)

Erwin said:


> After 8 years of climbing with regular 6" safety boots, I finally decided to cough up the $400 for a pair of 16" Danner lineman boots. They look very nice, and probably very comfitable too. However, I could not figure out how to wear the long boots (never did this before). Here are a few questions, please help. Thanks
> 1. When you wear tall boots like that, what pants do you wear? I always wear work jeans to climb with 6" boots. However, the legs of my jeans will not fit over the tall boots. I'm wearing a pair of khaki pants over the boots to the office to day to break in. I do not think that khaki pants are suitable for climbing trees. What do you wear?
> 
> 2. What sucks do you wear with the tall boots. Do they have to be longer than my boots? Also, the only long socks I see in Cabela's are the heavy wool socks. are they good for all seasons?



I bought a new pair of Danners this year as well, yeah pants out for sure! Buy socks with the moisture wick in them so your feet don't get as sweaty! I love mine for climbing on rope and with my hooks! The vibram sole grips really well to all types of bark I find (just an fyi):agree2:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 29, 2010)

You probably need boot cut jeans.


I never wear sucks with boots. I prefer socks, myself. :greenchainsaw:


If you wear short socks, you risk getting blisters on your calf. I'm not a tree climber, BTW, but I do like tall boots, and I always get socks taller than the boots.

As for wearing wool.... I never wear anything else, summer or winter. I will NOT wear synthetics. I have never gotten a blister wearing wool. I have gotten some nasties wearing synthetics.


Heavy wool socks are kind to your feet. And yes, it does get hot and humid where I live, and I still prefer wool socks.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2010)

There is a guy around here that wears those high boots with the long socks and the pants tucked in. Looks pretty gay, but he's probably never had lyme disease either. It is funny though..


----------



## Erwin (Oct 29, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> You probably need boot cut jeans.
> 
> 
> I never wear sucks with boots. I prefer socks, myself. :greenchainsaw:
> ...




Yes, Mark. I do socks over sucks too. TRhanks for the kind advices. When you say boot cut jeans. what do they look like and where do you get them. Thenks again. Erwin


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 29, 2010)

Carhartt & others make boot cut jeans. They're just a little bigger in the lower legs to allow room for boots. Check wherever you buy work or western clothes. They're pretty common, really.

http://www.dogpile.com/dogpilesugge...e/iq=true/zoom=off/_iceUrlFlag=7?_IceUrl=true


----------



## treemandan (Oct 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> There is a guy around here that wears those high boots with the long socks and the pants tucked in. Looks pretty gay, but he's probably never had lyme disease either. It is funny though..



Man, Plas was over there for about a half an hour stuffing his pants down his boots like that.I didn't notice what he had done til he started to walk up to the tree, I said, " No! We don't dress like that around here." He sulked back to the truck and spent another half hour un-stuffing his pant legs.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2010)

treemandan said:


> Man, Plas was over there for about a half an hour stuffing his pants down his boots like that.I didn't notice what he had done til he started to walk up to the tree, I said, " No! We don't dress like that around here." He sulked back to the truck and spent another half hour un-stuffing his pant legs.



Thats funny stuff.. young plas.

This guy is actually a hell of a treeman, and probably makes like 50 times more money than me.. so I cant dis him too much. Besides, who wants to get their ass kicked by someone wearing those things.. kinda like gettin your ass beat by a dude wearing flip flops. Not so good.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 29, 2010)

Erwin said:


> After 8 years of climbing with regular 6" safety boots, I finally decided to cough up the $400 for a pair of 16" Danner lineman boots. They look very nice, and probably very comfitable too. However, I could not figure out how to wear the long boots (never did this before). Here are a few questions, please help. Thanks
> 1. When you wear tall boots like that, what pants do you wear? I always wear work jeans to climb with 6" boots. However, the legs of my jeans will not fit over the tall boots. I'm wearing a pair of khaki pants over the boots to the office to day to break in. I do not think that khaki pants are suitable for climbing trees. What do you wear?
> 
> 2. What sucks do you wear with the tall boots. Do they have to be longer than my boots? Also, the only long socks I see in Cabela's are the heavy wool socks. are they good for all seasons?



These are the pants i wear over mine: 
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-980602

Cabela's doesn't have the best selection of socks. Try the working person's store or wigwam socks. I bought a wigwam double knit hat a couple years ago and liked it so going to try their socks this winter.




tree MDS said:


> There is a guy around here that wears those high boots with the long socks and the pants tucked in. Looks pretty gay, but he's probably never had lyme disease either. It is funny though..





treemandan said:


> Man, Plas was over there for about a half an hour stuffing his pants down his boots like that.I didn't notice what he had done til he started to walk up to the tree, I said, " No! We don't dress like that around here." He sulked back to the truck and spent another half hour un-stuffing his pant legs.



This site is pathetic. You guys are concerned about looking cool as tree climbers and that isn't gay in and of itself?? Wtf is wrong with you guys? I usually wear my jeans over the boots, but in deep snow they get tucked in so my wet pant legs don't freeze solid in the tree. It's about comfort, not looking cool. Treemandan, if you pulled that #### with me, i'd tell you to pound salt. I'm honestly shocked. When did treemen become so concerned about looking cool?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 29, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Carhartt & others make boot cut jeans. They're just a little bigger in the lower legs to allow room for boots. Check wherever you buy work or western clothes. They're pretty common, really.
> 
> http://www.dogpile.com/dogpilesugge...e/iq=true/zoom=off/_iceUrlFlag=7?_IceUrl=true



Yup, Levi's, wrangle, ####ies, etc, all have boot cut.
Jeff


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 29, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> These are the pants i wear over mine:
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-980602
> 
> Cabela's doesn't have the best selection of socks. Try the working person's store or wigwam socks. I bought a wigwam double knit hat a couple years ago and liked it so going to try their socks this winter.
> ...



I think I first became concerned when I decided getting laid might be not such a bad thing..


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> There is a guy around here that wears those high boots with the long socks and the pants tucked in. Looks pretty gay, but he's probably never had lyme disease either. It is funny though..



but you get saw chips in your socks that way:jawdrop:




yup me around 1980


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 29, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> but you get saw chips in your socks that way:jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> yup me around 1980



Gotta love those good old clips with no safety stuff. If you get replies about PPE, those will be be from the newbies that don't understand that we paved the road. Ah, the good ole days!
Jeff


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 29, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Gotta love those good old clips with no safety stuff. If you get replies about PPE, those will be be from the newbies that don't understand that we paved the road. Ah, the good ole days!
> Jeff


yup i here you





me last year tom


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I think I first became concerned when I decided getting laid might be not such a bad thing..



Look at that pic of tomtrees back before I was born, bud. That mother####er had to be hittin' some primo poon. lol


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 29, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> yup i here you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha!, Got me, 
Jeff


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Look at that pic of tomtrees back before I was born, bud. That mother####er had to be hitting' some primo poon. lol



thanks i have had my tree service since 1973


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 29, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> thanks i have had my tree service since 1973



I hear ya! We were climbing when Jimmy Carter was president and we had to wait in line to get Gas, that is if your license plate had an even or odd number! Dang good ole days!
Jeff


----------



## lego1970 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wear wool socks all year and have been doing so for 20 years. They actually work good because they last a long time, keep the sweat wicked away, and also keep away foot odor. Try to find thinner pairs for summer. If you develope blisters, take a ankle sock and flip it inside out and wear it over your wool socks. Keep in mind that will stretch out the leather a little. 

For pants I wear "Propper" military tan or od green pants. They are about $30 a pair. They are light, roomy, fit over tall boots, fairly rip resistance, cool in the summer, yet roomy enough to put long johns on in the winter.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Oct 29, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> I hear ya! We were climbing when Jimmy Carter was president and we had to wait in line to get Gas, that is if your license plate had an even or odd number! Dang good ole days!
> Jeff



yea i here you 5$ worth of gas a day nuts:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tree md (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL, all the climbers wore them pants tucked in when I was younger. Like Tom said, you get chips in your boots that way. 

I'm not one of the uber cool climbers that wears $400 chainsaw pants or even $80 tech pants. I wear mostly canvas ####ies to work in and I can make a pair last me about three years. I just bought two new pairs last week. I've never had a problem working them over my lineman boots. Most jeans today are cut where they will fit over your boots as well. Back when they used to cut them more straight legged I would just cut a small slit on the inside cuff of my jeans so they would fit over my boots.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 30, 2010)

tomtrees58 said:


> thanks i have had my tree service since 1973



Very cool pics tom! 

I have some old pics of me in shirtless, ppe-less, pretty boy form somewhere. lol, I promise to get them up for some chuckles some day!

Jeffers, you must have some old pics, no?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Very cool pics tom!
> 
> I have some old pics of me in shirtless, ppe-less, pretty boy form somewhere. lol, I promise to get them up for some chuckles some day!
> 
> Jeffers, you must have some old pics, no?



Not sure, it would take looking around. I'll see what I can find. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2010)

beowulf343 said:


> These are the pants i wear over mine:
> http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/search_catalog_command.cmd?fromProductSearch=true&item1=IK-980602
> 
> Cabela's doesn't have the best selection of socks. Try the working person's store or wigwam socks. I bought a wigwam double knit hat a couple years ago and liked it so going to try their socks this winter.
> ...




 yer dam right I care about my coiffure' ! 

Tom, it looks as though you are getting a whole lot more than just your socks filled with chips and this wearing white after labor day is quite a fashion faux pau as well.

Oh well, I will be over here pounding salt.


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2010)

And I truly am sorry if I offended any of you ladies going on about how you wear your kneepants and bloomers its was just funny to see Plas gettin all dolled for Sunday.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 30, 2010)

treemandan said:


> And I truly am sorry if I offended any of you ladies going on about how you wear your kneepants and bloomers its was just funny to see Plas gettin all dolled for Sunday.



Sounds like you started drinking early.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2010)

I really think its high time the concept of the AS Yearly Calender be put into motion. I think we could accomplish something pretty cool. It would be something of a task. What do you think TreeCo? OD? If ghost man MDS ever shows his pretty face we might have something. Not only do I think I have some pics to make the cut but you guys have great stuff. Tom, you got a great smile, perfect material.
Pipe dream? What do I know how to make a calender? But I'd pay someone to it. How much could it cost? What the hell else we gonna do this winter? Listen to each holler about tucking in yer boots?
Anyway, How about it, whose game? Might be able to sell it somehow...


----------



## treemandan (Oct 30, 2010)

This is like throwing a bunch of filthy, mangey, starving ass dogs a rotted bone but have at it you miserable curs.









I hear Benny Hill music.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in. lol


----------



## oldirty (Oct 31, 2010)

sure.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 31, 2010)

This thread is getting derailed.. I thought we were talking about beowulf and his gayboy boots, with the pants tucked in!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 31, 2010)

Old pic.


----------



## deevo (Oct 31, 2010)

oldirty said:


> sure.



Didn't know you were so flexible!lol! Nice pic though!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 1, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Old pic.



Where's the one with you in jodhpurs and coat, on a hemp-rope saddle, back when all treemen wore a hat to work.


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 1, 2010)

Erwin said:


> After 8 years of climbing with regular 6" safety boots, I finally decided to cough up the $400 for a pair of 16" Danner lineman boots. They look very nice, and probably very comfitable too. However, I could not figure out how to wear the long boots (never did this before). Here are a few questions, please help. Thanks
> 1. When you wear tall boots like that, what pants do you wear? I always wear work jeans to climb with 6" boots. However, the legs of my jeans will not fit over the tall boots. I'm wearing a pair of khaki pants over the boots to the office to day to break in. I do not think that khaki pants are suitable for climbing trees. What do you wear?
> 
> 2. What socks do you wear with the tall boots. Do they have to be longer than my boots? Also, the only long socks I see in Cabela's are the heavy wool socks. are they good for all seasons?



Get some arborwear pants for #1. For #2, go to a Sports Authority (or whatever sporting goods store you have around) and get yourself some synthetic adult men's soccer socks. They're about 3 feet long and they're meant to be folded down over the top of shin guards. I pull them all the way up then fold down over the top of my boots. That way the sock stays put and won't scrunch down inside the boot during the day.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 1, 2010)

cool pics keep them coming here's a pic of me 1975


----------

